# Audio CD funkt nicht

## Starik

Hallo zusammen.

Nein, ich will meine Audio CD nicht mounten  :Smile: 

Aber gerade wollte ich meine CD-Sammlung auf die Platte überspielen, aber dmesg zeigt mir folgenden Fehler (bei jeder CD, egal ob Sicherungskopie oder Original  :Smile: ):

```

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 3

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 4

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 5

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 6

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 7

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1        /boot          reiserfs         defaults                1 2

/dev/hda2        none           swap             sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3        /              reiserfs         defaults                0 1

/dev/hda4        /home          reiserfs         defaults                0 0

/dev/sda1        /mnt/usbstick  auto             noauto,user,noexec      0 0

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom      auto             noauto,user             0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults                           0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults                           0 0

```

emerge info

```
elenor dennis # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 May 2007 21:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa avi bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cracklib crypt dlloader dri dvd dvdr encode fam firefox gdbm gif gnome gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib java jpeg libg++ mad midi mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia opengl oss pdflib perl png python quicktime readline reiserfs sdl session spell spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Die CD's funktionieren sicher. Das Laufwerk ist eigentlich neu. Lesen von Daten-CD/DVD's funktioniert. Filme (auf DVD) allerdings auch nicht...Habe vloß grad keinen zur Hand...

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke, Ciao 

Starik

----------

## Starik

Keiner eine Idee??

----------

## manuels

mit welchem Programm willst du denn auf die CD zugreifen?

----------

## Starik

Hier war es audacious per gnome-volume-manager...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm,

Versuch mal in deiner fstab den Wert von deinem Laufwerk von auto auf udf,iso9660 zu stellen.

Mfg Chris

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hmm,
> 
> Versuch mal in deiner fstab den Wert von deinem Laufwerk von auto auf udf,iso9660 zu stellen.
> 
> Mfg Chris

 

AudioCD != udf/iso9660

AudioCDs brauchen nicht gemounted werden.

----------

## l3u

... denn sie haben kein Dateisystem ... gar keines!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ja ist ja gut :)

Kurz nachdem ich das gepostet habe, wurde mir auch bewusst wie Schwachsinnig das grade war. Am Anfang stand doch extra das er sie nicht Mounten wollte und dann fiel mir ein das Programme wie jack oder CD-Player direkt über den Datenstream auf /dev/hdc  zugreifen...

```
 fd = open("/dev/cdrom", O_RDONLY) 
```

Aber ich wusste dann auch keine Lösung für sein Phänomen.  Dann wollte ich es nicht noch mehr verschlimmbessern!

@Starik

Bist du sicher das die CDs nicht stark zerkratzt sind und das es keine 4 Jahre alten Billig-Rohlinge sind die zufällig in der Sonne lagen? (Bei mir haben sich solche CDs buchstäblich aufgelöst. Die Glänzende schicht oben drauf löste sich auf feuchter weise vom Kunststoffboden. Eklig, und schade um den Datenverlust. Gepresste Originale sollten aber eigentlich länger halten.

----------

## toralf

Ich habe diese Definition in meiner /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user             0 0

```

und das entsprechende Kernel-Modul CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m auch ausgewählt.

----------

## 01mf02

Probier doch mal, die Daten mit einem anderen Programm zu überspielen; ich nehme für solche Fälle immer "abcde" her!   :Wink: 

----------

